# Boondocking



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you still camp up from the Sheepranch on the N Branch?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

As far as I know the only "legal" camping place around the N. Branch anymore is Shupac lk., which is wher I will be for 2 weeks starting June 2nd .


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, just get a state land permit.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG!! Duh! I am having a day today! :lol: 

You are absolutely right. Just get a permit. 

Man, I think my brain has already left for Shupac lake!! :lol:
Wish the rest of me was already there.

Hey, Shupac, If you get a chance swing by and say hi. We are usually in camp site #1. We have a big green ford with a topper and our camper is from the 70's. We also have our Frabill ice shanty out there (it's our shower :lol.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

. We also have our Frabill ice shanty out there (it's our shower :lol.[/QUOTE]

you know you are a ******* when... just kidding thats awesome


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

I am curious as to how long you have needed a state land permit to camp there. 

I know a guy, who knows a guy, who's second cousins sisters' brother in law may have unknowingly broken the law. 

Thanks


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

You've needed a permit to camp on state forest land as long as I can remember.

But people slip up. Once I heard about a guy who always carried a few of those permits in his tackle box but supposedly got up there late one night and found he was out of them and went ahead and pitched his tent anyway. He meant to pick some up when he went to Grayling the next day, but for various reasons he never made it to town, and he camped another night with no permit. But that's just a rumor I got thirdhand from someone who got it secondhand. The guy probably doesn't even exist. :shhh:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jaytothekizzay said:


> . We also have our Frabill ice shanty out there (it's our shower :lol.


you know you are a ******* when... just kidding thats awesome[/QUOTE]

:lol:
We have a 16yo boy, so for the sake of all flora and fauna in the north woods we figured that we had better come up with something! :lol:
When we are up there, we stay for 2 weeks at a time :SHOCKED:.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Shupac said:


> You've needed a permit to camp on state forest land as long as I can remember.
> 
> But people slip up. Once I heard about a guy who always carried a few of those permits in his tackle box but supposedly got up there late one night and found he was out of them and went ahead and pitched his tent anyway. He meant to pick some up when he went to Grayling the next day, but for various reasons he never made it to town, and he camped another night with no permit. But that's just a rumor I got thirdhand from someone who got it secondhand. The guy probably doesn't even exist. :shhh:


:lol::lol:!
Seems like I have heard of ficticious people like that.


----------

